#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Curso Técnico em Telecomunicações EAD

## cristianojpr

Bom dia, alguém poderia indicar onde eu possa realizar o curso técnico em telecomunicações para pode assinar pela minha empresa? Demora muito concluir? fico no aguardo.

----------


## RickBrito

esse post tem varias informações sobre o assunto:
https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=186319

----------


## cristianojpr

Obrigado RickBrito

----------

